# NS&I Pensioners Bonds



## 113016

The long awaited NS&I Pensioners Bonds have come on sale today.
Their website is rammed and it has taken me about two and a half hours to do one transaction.
I kept getting kicked out, and sometimes when I was nearly finished!
Anybody else :?: 
In case anybody doesn't know

http://www.nsandi.com/65-guaranteed-growth-bonds?ccd=NALBAA


----------



## bigtree

Too young for that one.


----------



## chrisgog

2 and half hours and still going. aghh. Do you have to pay all in one lump sum or can you add to it?
chris


----------



## 113016

Mrs McGrath is also under age, so can't do another three year one as yet.  
Yes, I understand you have to pay in one go and can't add to it.
They are tipped to sell out quickly!

edit with more info

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/savings/pensioner-bonds


----------



## camallison

I've managed to get one 3-year one done so far, after over 2 hours waiting. I can't get in to do a second one in the wife's name so far.

Typical UK government online systems - fall over as soon as new stuff is released - remember the first day of online only vehicle road fund licensing?

If they had their wits about them, they could lease (for a few days) extra servers and load balance using those. I did it with the launch of a new software product about 6 years back and the additional server lease cost me around £10,000 compared to over £150,000 for the original server farm that handled the load after the initial peak.

I don't think they understand nor do they take customer interest into account.

Colin


----------



## 113016

They could also have had pre registrations. They emailed interested buyers, but only after the things went on sale.
Why could they not have taken buyers money, earlier, but with interest from today? Spread over a few days!
All we knew was January, sitting and waiting 
I can't decide if a one year is cost effective for me (for the trouble) :?:

Strange, the news report, below, says they are expected to be on sale for months, yet for months, they have been saying, the bonds would would sell out quickly! Ever likley the web site went down!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30782590


----------



## Law

Same here been at it nearly 3 hours every time nearly finished with details I chucked off line. anyone would think they did not know they were starting the sale today


----------



## 113016

I only hope, they go slow enough, so the bonds will still be available for Mrs McGraths B day, in four weeks time :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

What I think this thread highlights is the fact that many people have lost out over the past 6 or more years by using Banks or Building Societies for their savings.

We used the investment arm of the Skipton Building Society and our investments have grown at least as much as this Government Bond scheme. Plus, if we needed access, I write a letter to CoFunds (who manage the investments) and have the money in a Bank Account in around 7 days. I know their is always risk involved but our money is in Fund of Fund accounts to minimise risk. I initially put the money in a range of Low risk, Medium risk and a little in Higher risk Funds. As the FTSE was quite low at the time (2009), I reckoned the only way was up for all of them. We have had constant growth with just the odd sudden fall in value which did not last long.

It is difficult to work out an average rate of annual increase in value as we have drawn down some large sums from time to time (motorhomes being purchased amongst other things). We now have a little more than we initially invested and most of it is now in our respective Share ISA's (maxed out every year from the joint share account) and therefore Tax free.

I will be leaving our money where it is but hope everyone who wants to buy in to these Bonds is successful.


----------



## javea

Managed to do 2 x 3 year ones and 1 x 1 year. Took nearly all morning!

Having a rest before attempting the final 1 year one. 8O 

Mike


----------



## javea

Managed to do 2 x 3 year ones and 1 x 1 year. Took nearly all morning!

Having a rest before attempting the final 1 year one. 8O 

Mike


----------



## 113016

I think quite a few of us have taken higher risks than normal, due to the very low interest rates.
I have a TD Waterhouse account and have also been using the supermarkets for the high dividend payments, but lately, the capital has shrunk, and all but Morrisons have cut the dividends 
Mixed results for us, a well balanced portfolio, and a little flight to safety for a while :wink:


----------



## 747

Grath said:


> I think quite a few of us have taken higher risks than normal, due to the very low interest rates.
> I have a TD Waterhouse account and have also been using the supermarkets for the high dividend payments, but lately, the capital has shrunk, and all but Morrisons have cut the dividends
> Mixed results for us, a well balanced portfolio, and a little flight to safety for a while :wink:


What we want now from the Government are new Tessa and PEPs (Personal Equity Plans).  They were really good investment schemes in their day, of course Interest Rates were higher. I only put a few thousand in the PEPs for the Wife and I and we trebled our money. Wish I had put a lot more in. :roll:


----------



## 113016

Another downer, is that the Government has made too much cheap money available to the banks, and the result is that the banks don't want our money and that is why the retail interest rates, with products such as ISA's are so very low


----------



## chrisgog

Can't try till tomorrow now as have to have all the money available to pay the amount you want when you open account. Had to transfer money from ISA so hope they are still available tomorrow and not so busy as wasted a morning on it and afternoon getting to building society.
CHRIS


----------



## dovtrams

I had two things to do this morning. Go to the hospital to see an orthopaedic consultant and purchase a 65+ bond. The hospital lasted in total 35 minutes but from start to finish, NS&I took 3 hours.

However, success in both cases.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP

NS&I have stated today these bonds will be available for many months so there is no need to panic


----------



## camallison

The logon part of the site is now permanently down with an apology - it took a whole day to admit they have FAILED big-time. Their management should be called to book over this one - what did they expect but a rush into a good interest bearing bond.

Taxi for Jane Platt, Director of Savings, NS&I!

Colin


----------



## 113016

For months, we have been hearing, they will sell out quick

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...oner-Bonds-create-savings-stampede-banks.html

http://www.kingstonsmith.co.uk/reso...-fast-says-head-of-private-client-andrew-shaw

Now, as I posted earlier today, and again below, we seem to have plenty of time. Months :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30782590

They have caused the stampede,

Roll on one month, when Mrs G qualifies :lol:


----------



## camallison

> For months, we have been hearing, they will sell out quick
> 
> http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...oner-Bonds-create-savings-stampede-banks.html
> 
> http://www.kingstonsmith.co.uk/reso...-fast-says-head-of-private-client-andrew-shaw
> 
> Now, as I posted earlier today, and again below, we seem to have plenty of time. Months :lol:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30782590
> 
> They have caused the stampede,
> 
> Roll on one month, when Mrs G qualifies :lol:


I did a simple sum:

£10bn of bonds on offer. Max for a couple to invest is £40k. Divide the total by the number a couple are allowed to invest and you get 250,000 couples. How many pensioners are there?

OK, allowing for disinterest and those slow off the mark, I still reckon there will be in excess of 500,000 people who wish to invest in these bonds - they WON'T be available for months. Simples!

Colin


----------



## 113016

camallison said:


> For months, we have been hearing, they will sell out quick
> 
> http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...oner-Bonds-create-savings-stampede-banks.html
> 
> http://www.kingstonsmith.co.uk/reso...-fast-says-head-of-private-client-andrew-shaw
> 
> Now, as I posted earlier today, and again below, we seem to have plenty of time. Months :lol:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30782590
> 
> They have caused the stampede,
> 
> Roll on one month, when Mrs G qualifies :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a simple sum:
> 
> £10bn of bonds on offer. Max for a couple to invest is £40k. Divide the total by the number a couple are allowed to invest and you get 250,000 couples. How many pensioners are there?
> 
> OK, allowing for disinterest and those slow off the mark, I still reckon there will be in excess of 500,000 people who wish to invest in these bonds - they WON'T be available for months. Simples!
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

I agree Colin, I just hope and I think it is a BIG hope, that they will still be available in one months time  I think, we might just make it! fingers and toes crossed :lol:
I don't really want the one year bonds, as only a little advantage and then next year, I have to sort out again 

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ne...bonds-launched-today-go-quick-if-you-want-one


----------



## camallison

Well, after 12¼ hours of trying and going off to do things and then returning to try again, I finally got a full one year and a full three year for each of us, the missus and me.

Boy, what a palaver - they should be paying me a day's wages to have done all that, and overtime too! :roll: 

Colin


----------



## 113016

One thing that comes to mind, is, a lot of bonds are going to mature on and around, the same day  
I wonder if there will be any problems or delays in cashing in, and transferring to other accounts


----------



## camallison

> One thing that comes to mind, is, a lot of bonds are going to mature on and around, the same day
> I wonder if there will be any problems or delays in cashing in, and transferring to other accounts


You can always rely on financial services to cock up at both ends of any investment. We have just recently had some Barclays/Woolwich 4% 5-year ISAs mature, and they didn't transfer them to a new home notified by us in good time before maturity. Instead they sent us cheques, potentially losing us the ISA status. After a VERY lively phone discussion where their initial response was "tough", they finally agreed to us cancelling the cheques (and retaining them as cancelled but proof), and then transferring to the new home notified by us. They blamed their IT system - no suprise there then!

The big problem is that the banks and other financial institutions did very little to keep their IT systems up-to-date and in fine fettle. They wanted to ensure their fat bonuses instead, so nothing was spent. About 6 years ago, I got involved in an IT system of a large (failing) bank that was eventually rescued by the government. Hard to believe, but some transactions were still being done in pounds, shillings and pence on their IT systems and "converted to decimal" for the readout and print facility. Talk about irresponsible .... and their ex-CEO refused to hand back any of his bonuses - resulting in him being corectly labelled pariah.

Colin


----------



## valphil

10 mins on the phone and I got my 3 year bond


----------



## camallison

> 10 mins on the phone and I got my 3 year bond


I tried the phoneline several times and got the engaged signal every time.

Colin


----------



## amydan

How do I register for an account and number


----------



## chrisgog

Finally done mine. Gave up midday yesterday to get to building society for money. Bank transfer came through this afternoon. Got online but a slow process but at least the page turned and didnt time out. Success, a 3 year bond done but noticed they never asked how long I wanted to invest for just the maturity date in 2018 stated. Result
Chris


----------



## daffodil

I would not touch this with a bargepole (I dont qualify as only 64 my partner could but wont ) The way the pound is going against the Euros and after meeting all the criteria the bank of England is going to have no choice but to put the rates up and the last thing I would do is tie my money up for 3 yrs with a 90 day penalty, and they tax it and only put the interest on yearly for the 3 years 

What an absolute CON 

and everybody is Queing up and getting upset about getting on to this scheme 

This is my personal opinion only 

My ROI on my Brocante works out at 25% net :wink:


----------



## 113016

chrisgog said:


> Finally done mine. Gave up midday yesterday to get to building society for money. Bank transfer came through this afternoon. Got online but a slow process but at least the page turned and didnt time out. Success, a 3 year bond done but noticed they never asked how long I wanted to invest for just the maturity date in 2018 stated. Result
> Chris


Chris, I think you will find the choice was at the start. You either entered the three year bond application, or the one year application.

Daffy. from my own view, I am now retired and have no intention of ever working (swear word) again.
For the last few years, I have been dodging around in and out of this that and the other equity, with mixed success  
I just wanted to put a little away, at as good as we can get interest rate, without the worry or need to be constantly checking rates or security. It is even better than present ISA's without tying up for a longer period.
Anyway, if you can cast iron guarantee me 25% interest, how much do you want :lol:


----------



## daffodil

Grath said:


> chrisgog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done mine. Gave up midday yesterday to get to building society for money. Bank transfer came through this afternoon. Got online but a slow process but at least the page turned and didnt time out. Success, a 3 year bond done but noticed they never asked how long I wanted to invest for just the maturity date in 2018 stated. Result
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, I think you will find the choice was at the start. You either entered the three year bond application, or the one year application.
> 
> Daffy. from my own view, I am now retired and have no intention of ever working (swear word) again.
> For the last few years, I have been dodging around in and out of this that and the other equity, with mixed success
> I just wanted to put a little away, at as good as we can get interest rate, without the worry or need to be constantly checking rates or security. It is even better than present ISA's without tying up for a longer period.
> Anyway, if you can cast iron guarantee me 25% interest, how much do you want :lol:
Click to expand...

Grath using your formula I will only charge you 19% that way you will still be better off :lol: :lol:

you raised a good point but that is why I will never fully retire from my Brocante not only is it flexible and interesting its lucrative as well :wink:


----------



## camallison

Well, they haven't all sold out yet, according to the BBC ......
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
More than £1 billion of government pensioner bonds have been sold in the first two days after they went on sale.

Chancellor George Osborne said it was "the biggest opening sales of any retail financial product in Britain's modern history" after more than 110,000 pensioners bought the bonds.

Up to £10bn of bonds are being made available through National Savings and Investments (NS&I).

They pay an annual interest rate of up to 4% for over 65s.

As of Saturday morning, £1.15bn of the bonds had been sold.

There were some problems on the NS&I website and its phone lines due to high demand when the bonds initially went on sale. They are also available by post.

Mr Osborne said the success of the scheme "shows what an appetite there is for an economic plan that rewards savers".

He said: "Our economic plan involves supporting savers and I'm delighted to report that it is proving hugely popular.

"I can confirm that the latest figures, available this morning, show that our 65+ Pensioner Bond has had the biggest opening sales of any retail financial product in Britain's modern history."

He said he expects them to be on sale "for months" and tweeted that there were "plenty left" of the "hugely successful" product.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for the interest going up above 4% in the 3 years, Daffy, I am prepared to take the risk as my hunches to date (over the past 20 years) seem to have been correct. At least the money is invested with a maximum 90 days loss of interest if I do decide to cash in early.

Colin


----------



## 113016

Good, Colin.
Mrs McGrath will be getting her 3 year bonds, on her B'day in mid February


----------



## camallison

We have each invested in both the one year and the three year from monies off the sale of our last house as we downsized. Osborne is doing his level best to help those whose investments are giving poor returns at the moment to redress the balance. His cheap money assistance to the banks was one of the causes of the interest rates plummeting for investors.

I know who will get my vote later this year - NOT the party that raided pension funds under Gordon McBroon - thief!!!!

Colin


----------



## chrisgog

Double post sorry


----------



## chrisgog

Yes you were right about the dropdown box selection for 3 year option. I think I filled that page in so many times yesterday that I was on automatic pilot and it didnt register in my little old brain. Maybe I was lucky I didn't apply yesterday as page kept timing out and would hate to be in the position of being left in mid air not knowing if it had gone through.  Regards wether they are worth it then we have gone for it as we had an investment coming out and needed to reinvest somewhere withoht risk. We have a bulk of my retirement fund in some risk funds so as isa rates are so low we had to put it somewhere safe. Most people would use a wide financial portfolio and that is one of the reasons we have invested in them. Chris


----------



## 113016

camallison said:


> cheap money assistance to the banks was one of the causes of the interest rates plummeting for investors.
> 
> Colin


Agree Colin, I posted about this a couple of days ago.
The bl**dy banks don't want our money, which is why the rates are low  
That is also the governments fault  :wink:


----------



## camallison

> cheap money assistance to the banks was one of the causes of the interest rates plummeting for investors.
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Colin, I posted about this a couple of days ago.
> The bl**dy banks don't want our money, which is why the rates are low
> That is also the governments fault  :wink:
Click to expand...

Not so - they were faced with a VERY difficult choice of bailing the banks out or letting them crash and burn. If the latter had happened, I hate to think of the consequences, but any investements would have been at risk. Look what has just happened when the Swiss decoupled their currency from the Euro - several FX firms have crashed and burned, taking punters money with them.

Colin


----------



## daffodil

camallison said:


> cheap money assistance to the banks was one of the causes of the interest rates plummeting for investors.
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Colin, I posted about this a couple of days ago.
> The bl**dy banks don't want our money, which is why the rates are low
> That is also the governments fault  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so - they were faced with a VERY difficult choice of bailing the banks out or letting them crash and burn. If the latter had happened, I hate to think of the consequences, but any investements would have been at risk. Look what has just happened when the Swiss decoupled their currency from the Euro - several FX firms have crashed and burned, taking punters money with them.
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

Regarding FX companies, I would never use them

and regards the banks

When Is everybody going to wake up,

Grath is right , what the government should have done was NATIONALISE all the banks in difficulties and then sold off shares to the public when they were stronger

We ,that is the public got swindled by £25000 Per household to bail them out,

yes we might see a return on the money, but it still leaves those thieving bankers in charge with their obscenely high bonuses to do it all again

Just a thought Rant Over


----------



## 113016

camallison said:


> cheap money assistance to the banks was one of the causes of the interest rates plummeting for investors.
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Colin, I posted about this a couple of days ago.
> The bl**dy banks don't want our money, which is why the rates are low
> That is also the governments fault  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so - they were faced with a VERY difficult choice of bailing the banks out or letting them crash and burn. If the latter had happened, I hate to think of the consequences, but any investements would have been at risk. Look what has just happened when the Swiss decoupled their currency from the Euro - several FX firms have crashed and burned, taking punters money with them.
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

I think I gave the wrong impression and didn't word it correctly.
I didn't mean it was the Governments fault, I meant that it was due to what the Government did, giving the money to the banks. They probably had little choice!


----------



## camallison

Er, Daffy, Grath DIDN'T say nationalise anything as far as I can see.

Anything in state ownership promotes bloating of staff numbers and a mentality from Millipede's party of financing it all by raising taxes. He has admitted that he is going to raise our taxes if he gets in this year.

You vote your way, and I'll vote my way - let's see.

Colin


----------



## 113016

camallison said:


> Er, Daffy, Grath DIDN'T say nationalise anything as far as I can see.
> 
> Anything in state ownership promotes bloating of staff numbers and a mentality from Millipede's party of financing it all by raising taxes. He has admitted that he is going to raise our taxes if he gets in this year.
> 
> You vote your way, and I'll vote my way - let's see.
> 
> Colin


Correct, I never mentioned nationalisation  
Personally, I don't like Cameron and for that matter most of them, and from all parties, as they don't live in the real world and have no real conception of how real people live and handle our money. They have had it too good  
But, I do think Cameron, is doing a sort of OKish job, and he does stand up against Europe, or make it look like he does!

edit
I wonder if Caxton or Fairfx will be affected?
They both used to be owned by the Newcastle BS. I know one was sold off, and I think the other also was!
caxton rate now 1.28
fairfx rate now 1.2841


----------



## nickoff

Hmmnn, think I might wait for a week or 2 and see if other financial institutions come up with anything to try and get their hands on my hard earned. I see Virgin Money has already upped its rate for a 1 year cash Isa. More may follow?

Nick.


----------



## GEMMY

Today Money saving expert

The Ones Not To Miss Wed 21 Jan 2015 
Pensioner Bonds 4% over-65 savings - what they don't tell you
They smash standard best buys, but which to choose? Can under-65s access them? And can you get your cash out? 
Late last week the Govt launched its pre-election bribe to over-65s via its savings arm NS&I - the 65+ Guaranteed Growth Bonds (aka Pensioner Bonds). Promptly its site form crashed & phone lines hit gridlock, causing much angst as sadly it isn't selling them via the Post Office. Our Pensioner Bonds guide has full pros & cons & analysis. In short... 
•Pensioner BondsThe basics. The NS&I Pensioner Bonds are just fixed-rate savings for those who've had their 65th birthday: 

- You can put up to £10,000 in the 1yr bond at 2.8% (you'd earn £280 pre-tax after the year) AND up to £10,000 in the 3yr bond at 4% (you'd earn £1,250 pre-tax after 3 yrs).
- If you need to withdraw early, you can, but you'll lose 90 days' interest if you do.
- You pay normal savings tax on interest (eg, 20% for basic rate payers). Non-taxpayers can reclaim tax once the interest is paid (you can't use the standard R85 form).
•What they don't tell you. To make these accounts work best for you, follow these rules...

a) If you can only do one - do the 3yr. The bond pricing is rather strange. Put cash in the 3yr bond and withdraw after a year and you lose 90 days' interest, but that's still an effective rate of 3.01%, beating the 1yr. See 1yr v 3yr.
b) How to use it for income. Strangely, as many pensioners use savings to generate income, these bonds just add interest annually. However, there is a trick to get round this - see Use pensioner bonds for monthly income.
c) The bonds aren't for all pensioners. They're for over-65s. Many women claim the state pension before 65 but that won't entitle you to these. To be fair to NS&I, it calls these '65+ Guaranteed Growth Bonds'.
d) They could sell out in weeks. Over £1.15bn of the £10bn has gone already, and demand is huge. NS&I is playing this down to reduce web strain, but we think there's a big chance they'll be gone in weeks. To be safe, apply now.


tony


----------



## aldra

*New Govt over 65 s Bonds*

Any one gone for them??

We struggled on the website, it seemed frozen

The phone was "busy" and referred the callers to the website application
Which in the end we couldn't get to work

We downloaded the postal version and sent it with a cheque

For anyone thinking of going there I read an interesting article which said even if you are not sure you want to tie your money up for 3 yrs, go for the 3years rather than the one

If you withdraw before the three years even with the penalty it gains more interest than opting for one year

If we could have put more I would have withdrawn some of our ISAS, the interest rate on them is rubbish
Some say interest rates will rise at the end of this year
I'm torn about that as most of our and your youngsters are benifitting from low mortgage rates 
Aldra

site helper note - merged into running thread


----------



## aldra

Well my post seems rubbish

But it was merged, thank you nameless unknown site helper 8O 8O :lol: 
I totally missed this thread 8O 

Aldra


----------



## daffodil

God have we been conned,why do I say that ?,

Well look at the facts

We all seem grateful for a manky 3 to 5% interest on our life savings,

its because THEY have artificially kept the interest rate low to trap as many people as possible to spend their cash (oh its not worth keeping in the bank at half a % )

So now we are not spending so much, THEY want our hard earned another way,

By offering lets be honest here, a derisory low amount to tie your cash up for 3 years and we are Grateful

YEAH RIGHT 



:x


----------



## aldra

No I'm not grateful

I like to have a certain amount available in cash 8O 

It makes me feel safe

And I can loan it to the kids as they need it, they don't need banks and they repay it monthly rolling over the capital between the 6 of them

The bank of mum and dad , which has now rolled over to the bank of G ma and Gdad 

And what we have belongs to them eventually

So we take care of it however we can

And 4% on 20T is good in today's market

Aldra


----------



## amydan

Tried to pay online with a Maestro debit card 4 times rejected each time. Doing a cheque now.


----------



## raynipper

We have been getting between 5 and 6% off this for 11 years.

http://international.lloydsbank.com/international-investments/funds/high-income/

Not saying they are right for everyone and capital can go down as well as up depending on markets.
But at our ages we just want income and the kids can have whats left up or down.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

I received notification this morning of an interest rate lowering in one of my Santander ISA's 
The Bonds are getting more attractive and the NS&I website is working fast again!
I think quite a few savers rated will be lowering  and I doubt any good new ISA's


----------



## aldra

We have money in equities

But I like money I can see and can access at a moments notice

We need £3000 a year

To pay our absolutely special grand kid through university

But, she's on smoothies

Costs our us more when she's here

Blueberries, raspberries strawberries coconut water etc

What the hell

She is special to me

And one day when I'm dead

It might well be special to her

She will remember her G ma and her G dad

It will shape her life

And grandma and grandad

Who loved her so much

Will influence the beautiful person

That is our Megan

Aldra


----------



## 113016

That's not a NS&I bond, it's a family Bond Sandra, :lol:
What's the interest rate :wink:


----------



## aldra

It is Garth

But we are waiting to see if the 20,000

Was accepted

Aldra


----------



## 113016

I am sure it will be  I just hope they have some left when Mrs McGrath qualifies. Mid Feb :wink:


----------



## aldra

We wait

But the family bond remains priceless

The friendship bond remains priceless

Money is ok

It may mean security

But it doesn't mean happiness

But I expect it means a degree of

It's ok

Aldra


----------



## 113016

Back to the NS&I Bonds
When the Bonds were first announced, early last year, with the expected interest rate, which was confirmed late last year, bank interest rates were expected to increase over the next couple of years.
However, now, for the foreseeable future (two years) Bank interest rates are not expected to rise  
If this is the case, the Bond interest rates are looking even better  
Only time will tell


----------



## 113016

The Chancelor, has announced on BBC this morning, that these Bonds will be availlable for an extended period, of three months. An estimated extension of 5 billion £


----------



## daffodil

I am betting the rates

WILL GO UP 2 months after that ,

Cos, if it looks too good it is too good :wink: 

Just saying 

and putting my money where my mouth is by NOT buying them through the missus


----------



## aldra

Well the money went through, I didn't realise at the time you could do a year in addition to 3 yrs

Almost be worth transferring the ISAS, the rates on cash ISAS are rubbish at the moment and I'm fed up with chopping and changing them

Even if the rates go up Daffydowndilly 4% remains good in today's cash rate climate

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY

Is the 4 % gross or simple or compound

tony


----------



## Glandwr

This is a blatant attempt to buy votes using 5 BILLION pounds worth of taxpayers money.

Who says that? Not me, not the Guardian, but the RIGHT wing, free market, small state think tank so beloved of the right of the Tory party. A favourite of the blessed Margaret's and pobably the most influencial think tank in the UK for the past 3/4 decades.

ABSOLUTELY SHAMELESS!

http://www.iea.org.uk/blog/granny-b...ing-votes-with-subsidies-for-the-old-and-rich

Dick


----------



## spykal

> This is a blatant attempt to buy votes


Hang on, maybe I am being naïve but.... to buy votes they would have to have said "if we get re elected we will bring in Pensioners Bonds as soon as we get back into power".

They did not do that so anyone suggesting that is barking...

up the wrong tree :lol:

Mike


----------



## daffodil

Of course its a bribe and you will all fall for it,and vote them in and then they will hike up the rate

so to answer Sandra

yes right now but 

Not in about 5 months time ,

everybody is getting greedy over a perceived short term gain ,

and the best way to CON anybody is to play on their Greed ,

Trust me I have used that ploy hundreds of times ,

Short term GREED, 

long term LOSS ,

and when the rates go up which they surely will,

by the time you cash out with the penalty and loss of interest ,please please dont come on here whinging,

Oh hang on a minute, on second thoughts please do, 

I enjoy a good laugh 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016

Well, I am have put my money where my mouth is and have bought and will be buying more when Mrs McGrath qualifies (soon, very soon) :lol:
As Sandra says, better than Isa's and I think nearly every financial expert, has said similar 8) 
Many ISA's are lowering interest rates, meaning the bonds out perform, and with the ISA increased limit at around £15K, a person can always buy back in, but for myself, I can't really see interest rates rising much or soon.
We were told about the bonds in March 2014, well in advance of the election, however if it is a bribe, so be it :lol: Just because a person buys the bonds, doesn't say which way a person votes :wink:
Like Sandra, I am a little pi$4ed of at having to keep swapping and chasing rates, so the bonds for me are OK!
Anyway, it's no big deal either way, as all saving rates are a pittance at the moment, just some are less of a pittance  
And Daffy, I can assure you, that I won't be coming on whining, if general interest rates rise. (which I very much doubt, or certainly not very much) My decision my gain or loss!


----------



## 113016

To back up my feelings posted above

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30052201


----------



## Camdoon

Glandwr said:


> This is a blatant attempt to buy votes using 5 BILLION pounds worth of taxpayers money.
> 
> Who says that? Not me, not the Guardian, but the RIGHT wing, free market, small state think tank so beloved of the right of the Tory party. A favourite of the blessed Margaret's and pobably the most influencial think tank in the UK for the past 3/4 decades.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY SHAMELESS!
> 
> http://www.iea.org.uk/blog/granny-b...ing-votes-with-subsidies-for-the-old-and-rich
> 
> Dick


Oh dear Dick's shouting again.

It's £15bn not £5bn of lending.

The more Russell Brand urges people not to vote, the more incentive the government has to give money to those that do.


----------



## daffodil

The next best CON was Diesel ,

And all the Oldies like us fell for it ,

OH its greener, 

OH its cheaper then petrol ,

and as soon as we fell for it ,up went the price of diesel by masses,

OH and now you/me are poisoning our grand kids according to the experts 

well here is the biggest CON 

the government know Greece is in the doodah 

so what do they do, they sell bonds to us at what seems a great rate (because it has been artificially kept down) 

The reason is that when the pound goes west and they have to sell bonds to the world financiers they will have to pay out a heck of a lot more then a lousy 4%

but Hi HO here we go again

I will buy on the open market and I am betting on 7%


----------



## Landyman

But Daffs old chap, the government don't set the interest rate now and have no say over rates.
It is all down to the Bank of England's committee who decide on the interest rate.

Richard.


----------



## 113016

Very strange, how the critics of the government are saying their policies are too good for us poor old pensioners.
Too high interest rates
Too much on bus passes.
Too much on TV Licences. Older guys.
Laughing all the way to the bank :lol: :lol: :lol: hardley, but every little helps 8) 8)

Hey Daf, No answers to this then

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30052201


----------



## Glandwr

But the govt. don't need to borrow at even the BoE rate. They can borrow for 10 years at effectively nearly 0% pa

What they are doing with this bond is in effect borrowing £15billion at 4% instead. If the offer is maxed out it will cost up to £500million of tax payer's money.

How on earth can he justify it?

Dick


----------



## 747

For the last 6 years we have both maxxed out our Share ISA allowance. We are now at the point where our investments are Tax free AND in that time our returns have been at least as good (probably more, I would need to check in detail) as the 4% that everyone is now scrambling for. This means you have all been losing money and think you are on to a good deal. 8O 

There is no way that I would withdraw funds to put into this scheme. if Dick Glandwr is right and the Tories are buying votes, then they are getting them on the cheap.


----------



## Glandwr

747 said:


> For the last 6 years we have both maxxed out our Share ISA allowance. We are now at the point where our investments are Tax free AND in that time our returns have been at least as good (probably more, I would need to check in detail) as the 4% that everyone is now scrambling for. This means you have all been losing money and think you are on to a good deal. 8O
> 
> There is no way that I would withdraw funds to put into this scheme. if Dick Glandwr is right and the Tories are buying votes, then they are getting them on the cheap.


************************

Dead cheap when you consider that it is other people's money they are using to do it with. :lol:

Dick


----------



## 113016

Jim, I don't think it's a case of scrambling, in my case, I have recently and soon to mature cash ISA's with no suitable high interest ISA to put the maturity into.
Totally different to equality Isa's as not necessarily locked away and no chance of any loss, although either can be withdrawn.
They are just invest and forget!

edit.
This is assuming basic rate of tax, for the higher rate, and there must be more than a few here, the answer could be very different!


----------



## 747

This is the way I see it Dick.

The Country is in a lot of debt and the Government needs to borrow money. Naturally, there will be interest on the borrowing and they need to stick to an agreed repayment schedule.

The Government then offer Bonds (at 4%) and receive Cash in return. The terms of repayment to the Bond subscribers are not as good as the terms the Government has to adhere to and the Interest Rate is lower (4% remember).  

So, Pensioners (hereafter known as the Cash Cow) are helping to keep the Government (and Country) afloat. The Tories can truthfully say that the borrowing requirement has gone down and bask in the limelight ...... accompanied by a pack of lies about turning corners, austerity works, blah, blah, blah.

Damn, you have all been outsmarted again. :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Bloody hell 747 you might have it there! :lol: why do we worry our little heads about things that we don't understand.

Dick


----------



## daffodil

747 said:


> This is the way I see it Dick.
> 
> The Country is in a lot of debt and the Government needs to borrow money. Naturally, there will be interest on the borrowing and they need to stick to an agreed repayment schedule.
> 
> The Government then offer Bonds (at 4%) and receive Cash in return. The terms of repayment to the Bond subscribers are not as good as the terms the Government has to adhere to and the Interest Rate is lower (4% remember).
> 
> So, Pensioners (hereafter known as the Cash Cow) are helping to keep the Government (and Country) afloat. The Tories can truthfully say that the borrowing requirement has gone down and bask in the limelight ...... accompanied by a pack of lies about turning corners, austerity works, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Damn, you have all been outsmarted again. :lol:


That is exactly what I meant, but you put it so so much better

the next target is going to be the BUY TO LET folk ,who if they are unlucky enough to be doing it on a mortgage, why

because when the rates go up and they will, a lot of them will default, the government will snap the properties up (probably through an agency) and then turn therm into affordable housing for the poor folk ,

which is win win for them cheaper then building new and looks good to everybody even the renters


----------



## 113016

Still no answers to the below quote, saying that savers rates will probably not rise.
For me the bonds are a bird in the hand and safe!
But if I am wrong, then up to now I am in good company with another 600000 buyers.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30052201


----------



## aldra

I won't be voting Tory

Although I'm not so keen on present labour

But it is how it is

Actually I'm not to bothered about the low interest rates

The kids are benifitting on their mortgage rates

And we are lucky enough for it not to matter

I try to ensure I do the best I can to preserve their money

We had nothing as youngsters worked hard to support 6 kids the best we could

And hey we now have 6 kids and partners, 10 grandkids and we can't get rid of any of them :lol: 

But I do feel for those who really need their returns
Most of our money is in stocks and shares managed by a fund

But as I've said

I like a safety net of available cash

To loan to spend whatever

Aldra


----------



## daffodil

Grath said:


> Still no answers to the below quote, saying that savers rates will probably not rise.
> For me the bonds are a bird in the hand and safe!
> But if I am wrong, then up to now I am in good company with another 600000 buyers.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30052201


Grath I wont answer that link

Its because I dont believe it I believe 6he rates will go up and I am and have planned for that event

I am going to be with the cash rich, who always gains when everybody else suffers ,

I have worked for and learned off the best ,I worked for 10 yrs for the 4th richest person in the U/K (and of course I wont name them) but they used to and still do love a recession, that is when they buy up cheap assets, sit on them for 5 yrs then move them on ,and then 7 yrs after that hi ho off they go again and again

I learned one absolute fact

THEY do not want us to get too comfortable

They want us just keeping our heads above the crap

because the more we strive the more THEY earn

SIMPLES :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

Do I LOOK bovvered

tony


----------



## daffodil

GEMMY said:


> Do I LOOK bovvered
> 
> tony


Obviously not ,probably because you think you are one of THEM ????

well unfortunately you are"nt

Or You would not be on here wasting your life,

you would be making money and abusing the rest :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal

Well I have always thought Gemmy was one of "them" :wink: 





and as for political parties buying votes I am tempted by the offer of four weeks paternity leave ....



Mike


----------



## GEMMY

At my age, one does not give a toss, even if one HAD a toss to give :wink: Not enough time left, must enjoy it now. I've left behind the 14 hr days, just propped up here with my slipped disc, once again flaring up. Roll on the warmer weather  

tony


----------



## spykal

> GEMMY said ..... Roll on the warmer weather
> tony


I'll vote for that


----------



## daffodil

daffodil said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I LOOK bovvered
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not ,probably because you think you are one of THEM ????
> 
> well unfortunately you are"nt
> 
> Or You would not be on here wasting your life,
> 
> you would be making money and abusing the rest :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

What a plonker I am !,

I have just proved I am not one of THEM either, or I would not be on here either

Thanks Gemmy for being kind enough not to point out the bleeding obvious  8O


----------

